# Training during first year



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Milo is 5 months. We are finishing puppy obedience class (Puppy I & II Sirius/Ian Dunbar training) soon. I would like to sign her up for more classes since these have been helpful for us. Can dogs under a year old take agility classes now? Also, we are not hunters, but after joining this forum I started getting more interested in perhaps having Milo take a field and/or intro to hunting class. Is there a certain age for these types of classes? We are socializing her as much as we can as well as exposing her to different people, places and situations. Thanks in advance!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would hold off on agility classes but you could set up a few easy things for her in your backyard. Some tunnels and short jumps. If your considering hunt training, the sooner she is introduced to game bird the better.


----------

